# Felted Houndstoot Coasters -- great really quick gift item



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, at last I can share something of my own. These are fun, I think. I've made a bunch and still want to do more. I'm currently working on a set in pastel. 

Finished size is approx. 4.5"

Enjoy! And let me know if you have any questions or find any problems.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for posting the link. Will give these a try. Yours are beautiful.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nifty!


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh, I feel like a dolt. I got excited because I thought I finally found a small felted and two-color project that I could start with...and I don't understand the abbreviations! Can you clarify MC and CC?


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Without looking at the instructions I immediately thought Main Colour and Contrast Colour!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

I am confused, (nothing new) In the tips it says row 1 and all odd rows are read right to left on the chart. It then goes on to say all even rows are read R to L to me that is the same. shouldn't all even rows be read L to R ??? or am I missing something?


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

Felted coasters! What a great stash-buster idea too! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

waya said:


> I am confused, (nothing new) In the tips it says row 1 and all odd rows are read right to left on the chart. It then goes on to say all even rows are read R to L to me that is the same. shouldn't all even rows be read L to R ??? or am I missing something?


No, you are right there is a type o in the tips. Odd rows are Right to left, even rows are left to right.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Love them. Thanks. I always carry a small project in my purse, just on case, this is perfect.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

those are sooo cool...and I do so much felting!! I love houndstooth..I wonder if I can sneak some in, to gift them..or give to me!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Moondancermel said:


> waya said:
> 
> 
> > I am confused, (nothing new) In the tips it says row 1 and all odd rows are read right to left on the chart. It then goes on to say all even rows are read R to L to me that is the same. shouldn't all even rows be read L to R ??? or am I missing something?
> ...


THANKS -- yes, it's obviously a typo. I'll fix it immediately. Correct your copies or re-download if you prefer.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you so much Knitry. I LOVE everything in houndstooth since my son started school at the University of Alabama. I notice that you did your FIRST set in his school colors to boot!

Thanks for sharing your pattern as I will be making MANY sets of these!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for this. I think I will give those a try.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I would love to try making some of these, but have no idea how to read a chart. I tried looking at your chart, but it means nothing to me. :-( Would it be possible for you to just print out the instructions?
Sorry I'm such a dolt, but I have never been able to follow any charts.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

These are beautiful - thank you!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This looks like a good first time project. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> I would love to try making some of these, but have no idea how to read a chart. I tried looking at your chart, but it means nothing to me. :-( Would it be possible for you to just print out the instructions?
> Sorry I'm such a dolt, but I have never been able to follow any charts.


Uh, no.

Sorry, but I actually gave a brief stab at it -- very brief -- and gave up in absolute horror. BUT -- YOU could do it, possibly. Have you looked at the chart? Start at the bottom from right to left (which is how you knit) and then the 2nd row is read left to right (so the stitches stack over the ones you just knit properly). Row 3 is right to left, and row 4 is again left to right.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

I think this small item would be a great way to learn to read a chart. Thank you! Can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have tried and tried to make sense from the chart, but no way. You said "Just ignore white versus bluish-gray" Don't understand that at all. I'm afraid I won't be able to make these coasters. I really like them. :-(


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> I have tried and tried to make sense from the chart, but no way. You said "Just ignore white versus bluish-gray" Don't understand that at all. I'm afraid I won't be able to make these coasters. I really like them. :-(


Ladies, this is quite possibly the easiest chart there could be to learn with.

There are only five rows. Row 1 is read R to L
Row 2 is read L to R
Row 3 is read R to L
Row 4 is read L to R
Row 5 is read R to L

So.... looking at row 1 of the chart, I will "translate" this for you Let's say our MC or Main Color is black and our Contrasting Color is white.

Row 1 Working from Right to Left would be knit as so..

K 3 stitches with black (these are border stitches) Now for the chart....

K1 black, K1 white, K3 black, K1 white, K3 black, K1 white, K3 black, K1 white, K3 black, K1 white, K2 black

K3 stitches with black (border stitches)

Now, for row 2, you will read the chart from Left to Right and would look as so....

K3 black (border stitches), K3W, K1B, K3W, K1B and so on until the end

K3 for end stitches (border)

*You didn't think I was going to do the whole thing for you, now DID you? This is a super easy pattern to learn color work with.

She said that when the chart printed, some squares are blue and some are white... they are the same... all to be knitted as your Main Color... In our example, both white spaces and blue spaces will be knitted with the black.

I hope this helped explain a bit. Put your big girl panties on and go for it! LOLOLOLOL

Color work is half the fun of knitting. Might as well learn it.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> yorkie1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried and tried to make sense from the chart, but no way. You said "Just ignore white versus bluish-gray" Don't understand that at all. I'm afraid I won't be able to make these coasters. I really like them. :-(
> ...


I agree and if it's your first time and there is an error, when you felt them you will hardly know. Go for it.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I can see I will have to make some of these!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

martymcd said:


> I think this small item would be a great way to learn to read a chart. Thank you! Can't wait to give it a try!


You go girl! You can do it!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

knezmom said:


> Oh, I feel like a dolt. I got excited because I thought I finally found a small felted and two-color project that I could start with...and I don't understand the abbreviations! Can you clarify MC and CC?


Sorry I missed this question before this.

Well, here's what it says under Materials, verbatim (verbatim means word-for-word, an exact quote): "Paton's Classic Wool (worsted weight), 1 skein each in main color (MC) and contrast color (CC) of your choice."

Anywhere you ever find a pattern that has more than one color, you'll probably see these very same abbreviations: MAIN COLOR = MC and CONTRAST COLOR = CC.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

not funny


----------



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

I've been knitting coasters in cotton which I love but these also look really good and I'm going to add them to my knit list. Thanks!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, shoot. Looks like I forgot to upload the corrected copy. I thought I had .... ??? Here it is after all.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Very pretty and classy!! I'll take the red/black houndstooth coasters!!! ;-)


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I just had a look at your chart for these coasters. There are 5 rows in the chart, but the 5th row is the same as the first row.

Wouldn't the 5th row on the chart be the first row of the next pattern sequence? That would mean there are only 4 rows to the chart.

Did I read this wrong?


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> I just had a look at your chart for these coasters. There are 5 rows in the chart, but the 5th row is the same as the first row.
> 
> Wouldn't the 5th row on the chart be the first row of the next pattern sequence? That would mean there are only 4 rows to the chart.
> 
> Did I read this wrong?


I have to admit the chart alone is probably confusing, and I'll also admit the instructions are somewhat clumsily written. But I'll bet you know the answer already to your question.

Here's the deal: The first 4 rows are garter stitch. Then the rest are 3 stitches garter then the 20-stitch chart and 3 stitches garter at the end of each row. It's a 4-stitch, 4 row pattern. So row 5 of the chart is in reality row 1 of the chart -- I included it above row 4 of the chart to demonstrate the relative position of the color stitches of row 1 of the chart vis a vis row 4 of the chart. Then of course you conclude with several rows of garter.

Capice?

As dead simple as this pattern is, it has been a revelation to see what kinds of "problems" can crop up, and how difficult it is to write a good, sensible, comprehensible pattern.

Thanks for your question.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Capice! Thank you.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

neat felting project, and a good way to learn how to read a simple chart. I would recommend anyone wanting to learn to read a chart start with something this simple. 

I like the holder... good idea


----------



## scotchbroad (Mar 26, 2012)

They are awesome, I have never followed a chart before, but this one looks easy, I think I will give it a try.
Thanks for the pattern.
Joyce.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Knitry said:


> As dead simple as this pattern is, it has been a revelation to see what kinds of "problems" can crop up, and how difficult it is to write a good, sensible, comprehensible pattern.


And, therein lies the joy of teaching . . . trying to reach all levels and type of learners! Thanks for your pdf . . . looks very useful and I'll also make many in a variety of seasonal colors.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

How interesting -- I was just thinking about these and thinking since it's getting on towards Christmas tht I ought to bump the thread or repost them since I admit I'm biased but I think these are neat little gifts.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Knitry said:


> How interesting -- I was just thinking about these and thinking since it's getting on towards Christmas tht I ought to bump the thread or repost them since I admit I'm biased but I think these are neat little gifts.


True to form, I never looked at the date of the original post and thought it was a new one. I agree; perfect time for it to come around again. I can see them in fall colors, followed by holiday colors, followed by . . . well, you get it!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing felted coasters and potholders are on my to-do-list.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Such a nice pattern. Thank you.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm sharing this with a friend of mine and thought I'd go ahead and bump the thread in case anyone else would find it useful.


----------

